# GESTIÓN DEL AGUA > Política y Legislación >  Aragón emprende acciones legales contra el plan de la cuenca fluvial catalana

## sergi1907

La DGA considera que invade competencias en materia de planificación hidrológica.

El Gobierno de Aragón ejercerá acciones judiciales contra el plan de gestión de la cuenca fluvial de Cataluña al considerar que hay en el texto invasión de competencias por parte de la Generalitat de Cataluña en materia de planificación hidrológica.

El Consejo de Gobierno ha autorizado a los servicios jurídicos que emprendan acciones judiciales contra el plan de gestión de la cuenca fluvial catalana, ha informado en la rueda de prensa posterior a la reunión del ejecutivo su portavoz y consejero de Presidencia, Roberto Bermúdez de Castro.

De esta forma, en defensa de los intereses de la comunidad aragonesa, el ejecutivo autonómico podrá ejercer las actuaciones judiciales pertinentes para impugnar ambas decisiones del gobierno catalán que, por otra parte, son las mismas que se aprobaron en 2010 y que fueron anuladas por vía judicial.

La Diputación General de Aragón estima que la Generalitat se ha extralimitado en sus competencias al incluir en el plan de gestión del distrito de cuenca fluvial todo el territorio de Cataluña, comprendiendo masas de agua de otras demarcaciones hidrográficas intercomunitarias o compartidas, con una "anexión indebida" de tres acuíferos compartidos con la Demarcación Hidrográfica del Ebro.

Además, el plan, entre las medidas de planificación hidrológica, incluye una previsión de caudales ambientales referidos a masas de agua incluidas en otras demarcaciones hidrográficas ajenas a las de Cataluña.

Para el Gobierno de Aragón, esto supone "un exceso competencial", ya que la planificación hidrológica debe circunscribirse a una sola demarcación.

El ejecutivo aragonés, por otro lado, recuerda que es necesario que el plan hubiera sido aprobado por la administración general del Estado y requería de un informe, previo y preceptivo, del Instituto Aragonés del Agua, algo que queda exigido en la disposición adicional VII de la Ley de Ordenación y Participación en la Gestión del Agua de Aragón.

Bermúdez de Castro, a este respecto, ha lamentado que Cataluña haya vuelto a ir "por libre" en este asunto, y ha insistido en que "por mucho que se empeñen", el Ebro es "una unidad" que discurre por muchas comunidades autónomas.

Por eso, se ha preguntado si para garantizar el caudal ecológico en el último tramo del río lo que se pretende es que se abran todas las compuertas de los embalses aguas arriba, con el consiguiente perjuicio para los regantes, por ejemplo.
"No se puede ir por libre de semejante manera", ha lamentado el consejero.

Bermúdez de Castro también ha dicho que ante estas cuestiones y la insistencia de Cataluña en "romper vínculos", a veces piensa que lo hacen "queriendo" para demostrar que están "por encima de la ley", pero "menos mal que la ley afecta a todos, al primero al señor Mas".

También se ha referido a la solicitud que ha hecho el Gobierno de La Rioja al Estado para que presente un recurso de inconstitucionalidad contra 21 artículos de la Ley de Aguas y Ríos de Aragón, al entender que debe primar el principio de la unidad de cuenca.

Para el consejero aragonés, están en su derecho si creen que una ley aprobada en Aragón "les afecta en algo", pero ha recordado que en este caso para su elaboración "se ha pedido informe a todo el mundo". 

http://www.heraldo.es/noticias/arago...35534_300.html

----------

Jonasino (30-ene-2015)

----------

